# Not a S&W...



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Took a while to get it... but I got it today... Model 1892 32WCF

Manufacture date 1917


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd like to know how many deer it killed. Could You get any history about it?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking piece of history you have there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

One WORD.. AWESOME! 100 Yrs Old. Looks to be in great shape?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Took a while to get it... but I got it today... Model 1892 32WCF
> 
> Manufacture date 1917


You've definitely stepped into a serious collection...a sweet rifle


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You've definitely stepped into a serious collection...a sweet rifle


same guy has a Winchester 1894 30WCF, but we are no where close...He thinks its more valuable than the 32-20 I just bought...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> same guy has a Winchester 1894 30WCF, but we are no where close...He thinks its more valuable than the 32-20 I just bought...


Lol. I know a few like that


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice, how's the bore? I just sold back sight for 92, just like yours $150. 92s rough to come by in 38/40 & 44/40,
All hard to find with good bores, because of black powder.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I can see the rifling, and the bore appears shiny. Drilled hole for a peep sight.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice dovans! I've been thinking about buying another level gun lately myself. That's a beauty.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The best 32/20 I have is a 1894 Marlin. Have never had a good 92 in Carbine, the most disirable model.
Seems like the 32/20 and 25/20 suffered more from improper cleaning than the 38/40 & 44/40. My Marlin
is a rifle, one of those damn Yankee rifles you can load on Sunday and shoot a week. I shoot it a good bit,
make cast bullets for it. Makes it cheaper to shoot than a 22, about same noise level too. Win 94s had a lot
of variations, some of the scarce ones can be big bucks. Nice pre 64s are abundant and can be had for the
$600 range.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice little rifle.That is a keeper.. I bought a 92 SRC in 25-20 in late 60's and kept it until a couple years ago and let it go.. Big Mistake


----------

